# Filme - A Tempestade RTP1



## Rog (7 Jan 2007 às 16:26)

Hoje às 16h20 na RTP1

a apresentação segundo a RTP:



> Baseado em factos verídicos, um filme de grande acção e suspense com George Clooney
> 
> Baseado no best-seller de Sebastian Junger, um filme de grande suspense que narra a história verídica de Billy Tyne, o capitão de um barco de pesca, o Andrea Gail, que decide voltar para o mar, a fim tentar a pesca do espadarte mais uma vez, antes de acabar a época.
> Contudo, Tyne e os membros da sua tripulação são apanhados por uma terrível tempestade, a mais destrutiva, do século XX...


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2007 às 17:46)

Muito bom o filme! 
Bastante mais realístico que o _The Day After Tomorrow_  

Alguma informação sobre os factos e sobre a tempestade que deu origem ao livro/filme:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_storm

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/satellite/satelliteseye/cyclones/pfctstorm91/pfctstorm.html

*


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jan 2007 às 21:54)

A onda final parece-me um pouquinho exagerada...


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

dj_alex disse:


> A onda final parece-me um pouquinho exagerada...



Bastante mais realístico que o....


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jan 2007 às 23:46)

The Perfect Storm.

Tinha incluído este filme no tópico aqui existente sobre filmes relacionados com a meteorologia. Baseado numa situação real. A conjugação de duas super tempestades ao largo da costa americana.

Em realação àquela onda, pode parecer exagerada, ams a verdade é que são poucos ou quase nenhuns aqueles que podem estar no centro de um furacão em alto mar e regressarem de lá com vida, por isso os testemunhos não abundam, mas não me admirava que se verificassem ondas daquela altura, talvez  uns vinte metros, que acham ... ?


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jan 2007 às 11:11)

Claro que aquela onda tem um efeito visual muito grande...

Aqui ficam uns artigos sobre "monsters waves"

http://www.damninteresting.com/?p=701

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQK/is_6_9/ai_n7071517

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/07/11/s...10270400&partner=rssuserland&pagewanted=print

http://www.spiegel.de/international/spiegel/0,1518,408953,00.html


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

dj_alex disse:


> Claro que aquela onda tem um efeito visual muito grande...
> 
> Aqui ficam uns artigos sobre "monsters waves"
> 
> ...




Boas,

tb acho exagerada mas, não impossível de acontecer só será necessário que as condições estejam todas reunidas e uma ajuda dos deuses.


----------



## Rog (10 Jan 2007 às 00:04)

Tirando alguns pequenos pormenores, como ondas a quebrarem em pleno oceano... 

mas no geral, gostei do filme...


----------



## mocha (10 Jan 2007 às 10:00)

foi interessante, ate porque era um filme que eu ja queria ter visto ha um tempo, mas o "Twister" continua a ser o meu favorito


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:08)

Bom dia !!
 Já tinha visto aquele filme .. embora não todo .. e achei muito interessante ... tb vi "O Dia depois de Amanhã" e fiquei decepcionado pois esperava mais ... e melhor documentado!!
 O que diz respeito á onda ... acho possível porque no outro dia vi algures um documentário sobre essas ondas que  foram responsáveis pelo afundamento de alguns navios embora não esteja comprovado o seu tamanho falava-se em cerca de 30 metros ... diga-se que teria que ser mesmo +- desse tamanho para afundar aqueles navios enormes, no que áquele documentário diz respeito!!
 Tenho pena é de não me lembrar do nome, mas foi na RTP2 porque nos outros canais é só novelas


----------



## Luis França (11 Jan 2007 às 23:50)

Uma notícia antiga...

Vessel Measures Record Ocean Swells
http://www.spiegel.de/international/spiegel/0,1518,408953,00.html





e ainda no ano 2006, um ferry inglês foi danificado por uma onda de cerca de 50 metros no golfo da Biscaia...(ando à procura do link)


----------

